# In Memory of Our Sweet Diamond



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your precious Diamond, I know that she is sniling down at you from the bridge. She sounds like she was an absolute diamond inside and out. I hope that your day although sad will be filled with happy memories of your very special girl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Diamond looks like she was a true gem.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These anniversaries are so hard, especially the first one. 
Diamond lived a long good life, one filled with much love. 
I hope you will find comfort in the memories and special times you shared with your precious girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diamond*

Rest in peace, sweet Diamond.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a sweet face. She sounds like she was a very special dog. The hardest part about having dogs is having to say goodbye.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Time passes, it gets a little easier from day to day, I suppose, but the tears are always there just below the surface. I guess it's a small price to pay in return for the love of a dog who brought so much joy. Thinking of you and your sweet Diamond.....


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

How blessed you were to have that beautiful girl for 15 years.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words today. She may have been a golden mix (we suspect shepard, as mom was very shepardy looking), but she had the heart and love of a golden. She definitely inherited her supposed golden daddy's body shape and head. 

We learned of the litter "free to a good home" from our neighbor who adopted one of her brothers - who looked NOTHING like her. He was long and leggy, he reminded me of a deer. It was one of his co-workers. 

We later learned that the rest of the litter died of Parvo, so we feel like we rescued her (or maybe she rescued us). She was at the vet the morning after we picked her up for her wellness and puppy shots. 

She was definitely a heart dog. We boarded her one time only, and she broke my heart when I came to pick her up - because she saw me pull up, and then walk to the front of the building to go in and pick her up, but all I could hear were her mournful howls as she thought I was leaving her there forever. We vowed from that day forward, we'd never board her again in her life, and she traveled with us the rest of her life. 

She was also a talker - she'd carry on a conversation with you. And she ADORED the goldens I brought home from the service dog organization - she'd just be grinning that golden grin, so happy to have a buddy. It's funny - she never really warmed up to other dogs at the dog park (it wasn't a really crowded one), but if she brought her own friend with her, she played and played and played with them. Even if she just met them the night before. 

She left a very big hole in our hearts. It was the hardest, most painful decision to let her go. What made it worse is that the vet got called into an emergency surgery that day, and while I was prepared to say good-bye that morning, it ended up being nearly 5, with her continuing to grin at me, and was just a happy soul until the end. But her body failed her, she could no longer walk without pain, and it was the final gift we could give her. It was so hard though, with her golden spirit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to your sweet Diamond. 

Beautiful, just beautiful as she was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diamond*

Diamond was a beautiful girl-love her coloring! What a heartwarming story of how you saved her! What a beautiful and love filled life she had, because of you! 

I believe my Smooch was a Golden Mix, too, but I could have cared less. She was so loving, like your Diamond and Smooch talked, too!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh Robin, What a lovely tribute to your girl Diamond. I know how you miss her so. I'm sure that she has been watching over you and your husband and Noah with all of your adventures. Hugs and love... what a great Diamond sign!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Anniversaries are tough. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------

